# Gift from the gods



## Canto73

So I've been happily tinkering with my V60 and Porlex, but slowly starting to think about moving into espresso - based on all the inspiration in these forums - when I suddenly get an email saying that I've won a Giotto Premium Plus V3 in a prize draw that Volcano Coffee Works were doing at the London Coffee Festival last month! (I remember being shown an R58 by one of the Rocket guys at the festival, and I guess I must have signed up for the draw after that.)

Well, the machine's being delivered this Friday, and it's my birthday on Saturday, so yes, I feel like a very lucky boy. But I'm also thinking, how forgiving is the machine for a total novice? Did any of you have a Rocket as your first ever machine? I never imagined getting anything more than a Classic or a Silvia to start with.

And of course, the Porlex is not going to cut it, is it? So I should get a decent grinder. I'm on the batch 4 list for a Hausgrind (that was to pair with the V60), but should I shoot for something like a Vario or a short-hoppered Zenith 65E to really do the machine justice? A big second-hand commercial grinder's going to be too big for my kitchen. (I can't even picture what the Giotto's going to look like there yet!)

When I got the email, there was a part of me that thought, 'Sell it, get a more starter-like set-up and pocket the difference.' (And my brother, who's not a coffee lover, just said one word - 'eBay'.) But hell, if I was going with a Classic or a Silvia, I'd probably want to upgrade in a few years, so I might as well treat the Rocket as a gift from the gods, get a good grinder for it and enjoy it for a long time. I'm guessing you Rocket owners would agree...


----------



## froggystyle

Nice!

Can you give me 6 numbers between 1 and 49 please?


----------



## froggystyle

Actually, have just read up on this machine, its not a good machine to be honest, i think the selling option would be better...

Ill give you £100, save you the hassle of posting it on Ebay!


----------



## DavecUK

I always think it's best to trust to fate...it bought you the machine, so keep it. Get that Zenith 65E (excellent grinder), cos you got the machine free, Then enjoy a very easy to use setup for the next 10+ years. The combination will be* much easier to use* and give better drinks than any "starter" system.

Trust me, it's a lot easier to consistently get great shots on good equipment (grinder/machine).


----------



## coffeechap

Congratulations keep it as irbid a fab machine, get a decent grinder (the eureka from bb is a good deal right now) and enjoy fabulous coffee.


----------



## Milanski

Best grinder you can afford is the simple answer.

The Zenith by all accounts should do you well for that price point.


----------



## Jon

Awesomeness. Really pleased for you - yet insanely jealous.


----------



## Canto73

Ha! Nice try, but no.







Never been that lucky on the Lottery - probably won all of £15, but I only ever play the Euros when the jackpot is £40m+ (bit arbitrary, I know!).


----------



## Canto73

Thanks guys. Yes, it's probably worth going for the Zenith. And yes, I can't wait to see the Rocket on Friday!

Methinks I might need some one-to-one training after a bit of playing around though...


----------



## Tiny

Congrats on the win


----------



## Obnic

That's a happy birthday. Congrats.


----------



## Geordie Boy

What a fantastic surprise that must have been when you found out. I'm sure you'll be fine with it


----------



## Canto73

Yes, as surprises go, it wasn't bad at all!


----------



## Charliej

Congratulations on the win, I know the nice feeling something like that out of the blue brings after winning just over £2k on the lottery a couple of weeks ago, when I had forgotten I even had a ticket.


----------

